# How Expensive Is Raw Feeding A GSD?



## msnorth (Jan 13, 2014)

I have an 18 lb beagle & it's only like...$13 a month to feed him. Not bad at all. But I know GSDs weight 4x as much, but I'm hoping it doesn't cost 4x as much?! Where does everyone get their meat from?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

msnorth said:


> I have an 18 lb beagle & it's only like...$13 a month to feed him. Not bad at all. But I know GSDs weight 4x as much, but I'm hoping it doesn't cost 4x as much?! Where does everyone get their meat from?


2-3 pounds a day....variance either way.

I get my meat about 120 miles away....but it's worth the drive.


SuperG


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

no more expensive than a bag of the best quality kibble. around 80 bucks once you get into a routine and find the same people to buy from. its a bit more time consuming than just dumping kibble in a bowl but the trade off to me is worth it. my dog never misses a meal and i like the less shedding and shiny teeth and best of all, smaller amounts of poop.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

boomer11 said:


> no more expensive than a bag of the best quality kibble. around 80 bucks once you get into a routine and find the same people to buy from. its a bit more time consuming than just dumping kibble in a bowl but the trade off to me is worth it. my dog never misses a meal and i like the less shedding and shiny teeth and best of all, smaller amounts of poop.


So I don't buy the best quality kibble.... So I'm not sure how much that would be. $80 per week? per month? 

How much do you feed a day per dog and how much per pound does it cost?


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

shepherdmom said:


> So I don't buy the best quality kibble.... So I'm not sure how much that would be. $80 per week? per month?
> 
> How much do you feed a day per dog and how much per pound does it cost?


lol 80 dollars a week would be insane! 80 a month. a 30 lb bag of orijen costs around 80-95 bucks depending where and what kind you get. 

i feed around 2-3 lbs per day for my dog. i dont weigh anything. i just feed depending on how fat or skinny my dog looks. its cheaper if you buy in bulk. i've gotten 60 cents per lb for chicken quarters before.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

It totally depends on how you shop. It can cost 4x as much as kibble, or half as much as kibble. I recommended making freezer space, shopping sales, and basically making a game of it. You *will* save money and your dog will eat better, if you focus on finding the best deals for a couple months, and commit yourself to packaging and freezing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Enzo eats 1lb-1.5lb a day and I don't buy anything more than $1.25/lb if I were to 'splurge' (go over that amount ) I make it back up with .40/lb chicken or pork shoulder .79/lb for example (especially now! so many meat sales -football)  Having a spare freezer and getting involved in a raw feeding co-op really helps cut cost.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

We feed orijen grain free puppy....$80 a bag...last for a little under 2 weeks with two 15 month old pups. So in a month we buy 3 bags and carry a little to the next month. $80x3....$200 month....but that is for TWO dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I too am interested in feeding my two fog raw. Since I'm a beginner, could I just start out with chicken buying it from the grocery store? I've seen quite a bit of you all tend to change your source of meat. Both of my guys are around 80 lbs. The lab should really be about 75lb. I think once I get more familar with it, I'll be okay...just don't want them missing out nutrition because of me not feeding raw correctly : ) 

Also, they eat twice a day...could you feed dry food one meal and raw the next? 

Thanks!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

boomer11 said:


> lol 80 dollars a week would be insane! 80 a month. a 30 lb bag of orijen costs around 80-95 bucks depending where and what kind you get.
> 
> i feed around 2-3 lbs per day for my dog. i dont weigh anything. i just feed depending on how fat or skinny my dog looks. its cheaper if you buy in bulk. i've gotten 60 cents per lb for chicken quarters before.


I go through a 40# bag in under two weeks. A #30 would probably be a week in my house. So 2-3 lbs per day per dog... @ $1.25 a pound or so? Oh crap $131.25 a week.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

shepherdmom said:


> I go through a 40# bag in under two weeks. A #30 would probably be a week in my house. So 2-3 lbs per day per dog... @ $1.25 a pound or so? Oh crap $131.25 a week.


3 lbs a day/dog is a bit. My male (moderate exercise) ate more like 2-2.25 lbs a day. My young female gets about 1.5lbs a day. My older female is just over a pound. Pounds per day is based on dogs weight and activity level. I also pay closer to $1/lb (more if I am feeding green tripe, which I am now but I don't all the time).




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

mspiker03 said:


> 3 lbs a day/dog is a bit. My male (moderate exercise) ate more like 2-2.25 lbs a day. My young female gets about 1.5lbs a day. My older female is just over a pound. Pounds per day is based on dogs weight and activity level. I also pay closer to $1/lb (more if I am feeding green tripe, which I am now but I don't all the time).
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So my male is 90#'s. How much would I need to feed him per day?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

shepherdmom said:


> So my male is 90#'s. How much would I need to feed him per day?


I would probably start with 2-2.25lbs and go from there (if he is losing too much, add more and if gaining weight subtract). The general rule is between 2-3% of the adult weight. But, if he is not that active, I would start closer to 2 lbs. It is kinda like trying to find a new kibble and you will have to adjust amounts for a bit until you figure out what works.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

d4lilbitz said:


> I too am interested in feeding my two dogs raw. Since I'm a beginner, could I just start out with chicken buying it from the grocery store?


Yes, there is nothing wrong with feeding grocery store chicken. (Some people only feed all-natural, antibiotic free, organic, etc, but human grade is good enough for me.) You can also ask the butcher about "soup bones" (necks and backs). The carniceria where I live often has chicken necks and backs for 1.29/lb. Turkey quarters are the same price. Safeway has good sales.

You won't want to feed this way forever, but it is an acceptable way to start. My understanding (I don't feed 100% raw but am doing research to transition) is that you will want to add other types of proteins and definitely organ meats over time.


----------



## msnorth (Jan 13, 2014)

Can I feed an 8 week old pup on raw? Or should I start with kibbles?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

msnorth said:


> Can I feed an 8 week old pup on raw? Or should I start with kibbles?


I am no expert (just learning myself) but i have been told tripe was a great way to introduce them to raw, it is super easy on tummys.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

msnorth said:


> Can I feed an 8 week old pup on raw? Or should I start with kibbles?


My puppy was weaned onto raw. You can start a pup whenever you want!

And greentripe is great - but not a complete diet unless it is mixed with other things!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

chicken wings are great for pups. i wouldnt just feed tripe. you need to feed bones also


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Kaimeju said:


> Yes, there is nothing wrong with feeding grocery store chicken. (Some people only feed all-natural, antibiotic free, organic, etc, but human grade is good enough for me.) You can also ask the butcher about "soup bones" (necks and backs). The carniceria where I live often has chicken necks and backs for 1.29/lb. Turkey quarters are the same price. Safeway has good sales.
> 
> You won't want to feed this way forever, but it is an acceptable way to start. My understanding (I don't feed 100% raw but am doing research to transition) is that you will want to add other types of proteins and definitely organ meats over time.


 
Thank you! I am going to try and see how they like it! By the way, love the name Gypsy...I have a lab named that!


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

BARF or ready made raw is expensive but they are selling them now in 1kg and 3kg bags rather than patties and they do include everything - muscle, organ, bone, vegies.

I purchase chicken carcass from the local chicken meat shop for 35cents each - how cheap is that! One carcass is enough for a meal. Also I know a Vet totally into raw feeding that goes to a local slaughter house and has a huge variety of frozen muscle and organ meats for sale, really cheap. I purchase 3kg of cow pancreas for about $4, 2 cow hearts for $6 and a whole skinned rabbit (guts and all) for $11. 

You just need to persevere and find the right place for good value raw


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

msnorth said:


> I have an 18 lb beagle & it's only like...$13 a month to feed him. Not bad at all. But I know GSDs weight 4x as much, but I'm hoping it doesn't cost 4x as much?! Where does everyone get their meat from?


No, it won't cost 4x as much. $13/month is great for an 18# dog though! I'm still adjusting for Nonny's diet, but I've been spending about $20/mo for a 7.5# Chi. I expect that to triple when it's all worked out with Nonny.

Just watch the sales and dig for good deals. I get mine from the grocery store(s). I watch out for sodium content and try to get a variety of meats when I can. Chx wings are expensive right now, so they haven't had those in a while. Legs were on sale for 1.29/lb so I have that right now. 

I'm doing everything I can think of to avoid having to order raw food online. That's expensive!


----------



## BlairTheGSD (Feb 14, 2014)

If all else fails for you, look for a meat co-op in your area! You'll have to buy in bulk, but it will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

We just got a 5c' freezer  And Chx legs were .79 this week! Plus I found a guy to give me scraps from his processing business. Major scores here!


----------

